# network fails after resuming a suspend



## Erratus (Jul 17, 2010)

On a FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 amd64 no use of nfe0 after resuming a suspend. 

In /var/log/messages can be found:

```
Jul 16 02:18:17 erratus acpi: suspend at 20100716 02:18:17
Jul 16 02:18:23 erratus kernel: acpi0: AcpiEnterSleepState failed - AE_BAD_ADDRESS
Jul 16 02:18:26 erratus kernel: ugen2.2: <Logitech> at usbus2 (disconnected)
Jul 16 02:18:26 erratus kernel: ums0: at uhub2, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
Jul 16 02:18:26 erratus kernel: uhid0: at uhub2, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
Jul 16 02:18:26 erratus kernel: nfe0: link state changed to DOWN
Jul 16 02:18:23 erratus power_profile: changed to 'economy'
Jul 16 02:18:26 erratus kernel: ugen2.2: <Logitech> at usbus2
Jul 16 02:18:26 erratus kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/46.02, addr 2> on usbus2
Jul 16 02:18:26 erratus kernel: ums0: 16 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
Jul 16 02:18:27 erratus kernel: uhid0: <Logitech USB Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/46.02, addr 2> on usbus2
Jul 16 02:18:28 erratus kernel: nfe0: link state changed to UP
Jul 16 02:18:28 erratus acpi: resumed at 20100716 02:18:28
Jul 16 02:19:01 erratus kernel: nfe0: watchdog timeout (missed Tx interrupts) -- recovering
Jul 16 02:19:36 erratus last message repeated 5 times
Jul 16 02:21:22 erratus last message repeated 6 times
Jul 16 02:21:41 erratus kernel: nfe0: watchdog timeout (missed Tx interrupts) -- recovering
Jul 16 02:21:48 erratus power_profile: changed to 'economy'
Jul 16 02:21:57 erratus kernel: nfe0: watchdog timeout (missed Tx interrupts) -- recovering
Jul 16 02:22:27 erratus last message repeated 2 times
Jul 16 02:22:42 erratus kernel: nfe0: watchdog timeout (missed Tx interrupts) -- recovering
Jul 16 02:22:51 erratus shutdown: power-down by root: 
Jul 16 02:22:53 erratus kernel: nfe0: watchdog timeout (missed Tx interrupts) -- recovering
Jul 16 02:22:59 erratus ntpd[1623]: dispatch_imsg in main: pipe closed
Jul 16 02:23:00 erratus syslogd: exiting on signal 15
```
Any hints how to fix this?


----------



## Erratus (Jul 22, 2010)

Can someone please please have a look on this:

```
kernel: nfe0: watchdog timeout (missed Tx interrupts) -- recovering
```


----------



## teckk (Jul 30, 2010)

You might give this a look at
/etc/rc.suspend

```
# If a device driver has problems suspending, try unloading it before
# suspend and reloading it on resume.  Example:
# kldunload usb
```

I had to edit rc.resume to get this mouse to work after resume.
/etc/rc.resume

```
# If a device driver has problems resuming, try unloading it before
# suspend and reloading it on resume.  Example:
# kldunload usb
/etc/rc.d/moused restart
```

Then look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/acpi-debug.html


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 30, 2010)

If you try to add this line?

```
/etc/rc.d/netif restart
```


----------

